# Teaching at Regent International School



## roxy 5

Hi everyone,

I am new to this forum. I am planning to move to Dubai and I have recently seen jobs advertised at RIS.

Please can I have honest opinions from staff who work or have worked at RIS.

The main questions:

Accommodation???

Salary? (head of department)???

Thanks again,


----------



## Macscot

*Ris*



roxy 5 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I am planning to move to Dubai and I have recently seen jobs advertised at RIS.
> 
> Please can I have honest opinions from staff who work or have worked at RIS.
> 
> The main questions:
> 
> Accommodation???
> 
> Salary? (head of department)???
> 
> Thanks again,


Hi, I have also been offered a job at RIS and really want to go just not sure if I'll be able to survive on the salary


----------



## rustysmart

roxy 5 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I am planning to move to Dubai and I have recently seen jobs advertised at RIS.
> 
> Please can I have honest opinions from staff who work or have worked at RIS.
> 
> The main questions:
> 
> Accommodation???
> 
> Salary? (head of department)???
> 
> Thanks again,


Have you seen jobs advertised? I'm looking too but not seen Regent. I need to hear some views about different school too - it's a minefield out there with so many to choose from!!


----------



## Macscot

rustysmart said:


> Have you seen jobs advertised? I'm looking too but not seen Regent. I need to hear some views about different school too - it's a minefield out there with so many to choose from!!


Hi, yes there is an advert on TES. Do you have an email I could contact you on?


----------



## rustysmart

Macscot said:


> Hi, yes there is an advert on TES. Do you have an email I could contact you on?


sent it to your profile - just found them on the TES


----------



## mrsm

Hi, I've seen the jobs in TES too and have sent off an application. However, does anyone have some up to date information on RIS? Stuff on the net seems to be very negative, is this true or is it one person with sour g.rapes? Also it looks like the school has changed hands, apparently the last owner wasn't good to work for. Am very interested in hearing from teachers/parents who are actually at the school at the moment.
Thanks


----------



## Pink Fairie

Do you know what salary/package they are offering potential teachers? Make sure you do your research into that too! Its not cheap to live in dubai especially if you are planning on plenty of socialising! If you have kids, does the package include the schooling fee's because if they don't then its very expensive! good luck!


----------



## mrsm

No i don't know yet, thanks for that cos I definitely need school fees!!


----------



## Elphaba

mrsm said:


> Hi, I've seen the jobs in TES too and have sent off an application. However, does anyone have some up to date information on RIS? Stuff on the net seems to be very negative, is this true or is it one person with sour g.rapes? Also it looks like the school has changed hands, apparently the last owner wasn't good to work for. Am very interested in hearing from teachers/parents who are actually at the school at the moment.
> Thanks


I have friends with children at the school and they seen pretty happy with it. I suspect the comments are largely sour grapes. Sadly, you'll come across a lot of that, especially from a group of snotty expat wives who have nothing better to do with their time and see certain (very pricey) schools as superior. 

I think Nikki Alley is still head of Regent and she's a very nice woman.


----------



## mrsm

Thanks for that!


----------



## Tawnyman

I too would be very interested to hear what it is like now as the reviews I read we're awful but written 6 months ago.


----------



## macavela

Tawnyman said:


> I too would be very interested to hear what it is like now as the reviews I read we're awful but written 6 months ago.



Hi!

I have an interview with Regent International School. I have been searching for information about them on the net but been strugglnig to find much. I was wondering if you could share your source with me? Especially if it relates to teacher satisfaction, accommodation, salary, etc. Thanks!


----------



## mrsm

Hi, International Schools Review, which is a members site - American based. Also from posts on this forum and random searches. I also had an interview with them and I got the impression teachers get very little support. E.g. being told 85 languages spoken at the school but no additional language support for children and class teachers. I was told it would be the total responsibility of the class teacher to ensure all the different languages could access the curriculum. That might be fine if you have lots of EAL experience but I don't personally. Also I would think this should be a key area for school support.
They are very very concerned with stats and assessment results and made it out that again this would be held at the door of the class teacher which given the point about lack of additional needs support seems unfair.
They offer studio accommodation which was too small for me as I have a family but from reviews of it seems to be quite nice. There also appears to be a very high staff turnover, which the deputy head admitted in the interview.
I was offered the job but turned it down as I just got a vibe that it wasn't the place for me.

Hope that helps!


----------



## macavela

mrsm said:


> Hi, International Schools Review, which is a members site - American based. Also from posts on this forum and random searches. I also had an interview with them and I got the impression teachers get very little support. E.g. being told 85 languages spoken at the school but no additional language support for children and class teachers. I was told it would be the total responsibility of the class teacher to ensure all the different languages could access the curriculum. That might be fine if you have lots of EAL experience but I don't personally. Also I would think this should be a key area for school support.
> They are very very concerned with stats and assessment results and made it out that again this would be held at the door of the class teacher which given the point about lack of additional needs support seems unfair.
> They offer studio accommodation which was too small for me as I have a family but from reviews of it seems to be quite nice. There also appears to be a very high staff turnover, which the deputy head admitted in the interview.
> I was offered the job but turned it down as I just got a vibe that it wasn't the place for me.
> 
> Hope that helps!


Thanks so much for your reply. If you don't mind me asking, did you end up in a school in Dubai? Don;t suppose you know anything about Horizon School? Well done on your searching skills, they are far superior to mine!


----------



## bibble

Why have they re-advertising the senior leader posts? How many posts are actually available?


----------



## bibble

Re-advertised


----------



## macavela

bibble said:


> Why have they re-advertising the senior leader posts? How many posts are actually available?


Presumably they got a poor response rate, although I would say they haven't interviews yet- I applied when the first advert for class teacher went out and I onyl heard from them last week regarding interview. But maybe that is different from leader roles. You know much about the school? Have you applied?


----------



## bibble

It's only that the cut off date was 2nd but post was put up again straight away. Seemed very fast....dare I say automatic?


----------



## macavela

bibble said:


> It's only that the cut off date was 2nd but post was put up again straight away. Seemed very fast....dare I say automatic?


I've been a stalker of TES for the past couple of months, (I am perhaps overly eager!) hoping to find the perfect international job and I've noticed a good few of the schools I've looked into seem to keep advertising, I think it's probably just to up their applicants, I think international recruitment is so flimsy on boths sides- everyone wants to hold out for the best offers/teachers! Are you interviewing at Regent International School?


----------



## craignewcastle

My partner works at regents and loves it!! Didn't listen to other people you make your own judgment.


----------



## macavela

craignewcastle said:


> My partner works at regents and loves it!! Didn't listen to other people you make your own judgment.


Thanks for your positive comment! I don't suppose your partner would be interested in telling me a bit more about the school and what to expect? It's scary having no idea what sort of apartment/area you might end up in and the school and people too! If you're partner would be up for that I can be reached on email at [email protected], thanks, no worries if not!


----------



## mrsm

I know a person whose sister teaches there and she loves it!
I'm currently awaiting the results of an interview...Good luck to you hope you get something sorted


----------



## mrsm

My post didn't read as I meant it to. The school the friend loves is Horizon, it wasn't clear.


----------



## macavela

mrsm said:


> I know a person whose sister teaches there and she loves it!
> I'm currently awaiting the results of an interview...Good luck to you hope you get something sorted


Hey! Thanks for the comment, good to hear that about Horizon School. I haven't actually had an interview confirmed for this School yet, but they contacted me to ask permission to contact my referees. You are waiting to here from Horizon School? Good luck!


----------



## bibble

Why are jobs at regent international being advertised for the third time at tes? I've applied (well, I feel) and have heard nothing. Interesting & strange...


----------



## macavela

I don't rate this school at all. I had an interview scheduled with them, and received an email from their office staff hours before the interview was going to commence saying the head of priamry was no longer available, pretty inconvenient after preparing. I was asked when I was available to reschedule for interview and I gave a list of dates and times. Since then I have heard NOTHING. Bear in mind they have had no contact with me to decide I was or was not suitable for their school. A few days later I emailed to enquire and no reply. If this is how they are treating all of their potential teachers then its no wonder they keep having to advertise. I also signed up for the International Schools Review website and they opinions about this schools were quite horrifying!


----------



## KarenC

roxy 5 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I am planning to move to Dubai and I have recently seen jobs advertised at RIS.
> 
> Please can I have honest opinions from staff who work or have worked at RIS.
> 
> The main questions:
> 
> Accommodation???
> 
> Salary? (head of department)???
> 
> Thanks again,



Have you found out much about the school? I have been offered a job there and accepted it but am still worried about the move out there,working in this school etc! Any info greatly appreciated!


----------



## cuttinup97

rustysmart said:


> sent it to your profile - just found them on the TES


Would you please tell me what TES stands for? I just joined today, April 8, 2012 and I still have restrictions. Could someone please post the answer?


----------



## cuttinup97

cuttinup97 said:


> Would you please tell me what TES stands for?


Thanks! Now I have to figure out how to find what you sent me..


----------



## sara04_87

Hello all

I have been offered a primary teaching job at Regent. Bit worried about the negative reviews but their FB site looks really promising. Anyone else starting there this August?


----------



## sara04_87

Hi Amy

Thanks for your message, I am already a member of the group but trying to fish for more people teaching at my school. xx


----------



## Kweety

*Interview*

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this forum and I have an interview at Regent International next week, still looking for more information on this school...Sara did you find out the type of package they offer? And what's the salary like? I'm applying for secondary 

Thanks in advance 

Kweety


----------



## Kweety

*Facebook group*

Can I join the Fbk group Amy?


----------



## Kweety

Me too I have an interview on Tuesday


----------



## Kweety

Oh I have to make 5 posts


----------



## Kweety

I'm being really annoying now sorry guys


----------



## AmyWales13

Sorry I didn't see these!!  send me a PM and I'll give u my details x


----------



## Dee090170

Hi I have recently applied for a non teaching post at Regent International School and wondered if anyone could give me some information with regards working at the school, package, benefits etc?

Thank you :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Alex1984

Hi 
Do you still work at regent and is there still a fb to join? how do you join?


----------



## VickiD

Hi 

I am also about to apply for a position at Regent International. The posts I have found on the Internet seem to range from the 2009 - 2011 time frame. I am hoping that things are slightly different, but as you say, it might just be one person being snotty. A lot of ex-pats have very different views of what an international school is like. For example, high turnover of staff and children is completely normal in an international school, so the fact that they are commenting on that is ridiculous! 

I am more concerned as a potential teacher about the salary and accommodation. I would be coming with my 2 children and would be looking at a 3 bedroom apartment. Is this completely unrealistic in Dubai? When I move, my daughter will be almost 10 and I think it's unfair to expect her to share a bedroom with her younger brother, especially when she is not used to it. There is also nothing regarding free school places for teacher's children. This is an essential for me, as if I had to pay school fees I would need an extremely high salary!!! 

I would love to hear from teachers already working at the school and get first hand views on their lives at the school and at home! 

Vicki


----------



## Alex1984

Hi VIcki,
I would love to here if you have any information. I would be moving with husband and 2 year old.
Alex


----------



## VickiD

Alex 

Are you going to be working there or looking for a school for your children? What age are they? 

Vicki


----------



## Alex1984

I'm am in the process of applying for a post. Just tweeting and updating etc.
I need to know everything salary a condition childcare the post only offersedical insurance for self but I have a 2 yr old and a husband. 
Are you apying for a post too?


----------



## VickiD

Yes. I applied for a secondary ICT position (yesterday!) I am a single mum with 2 children (8 and 5) so if I get an interview I would like to know what package they will offer. This is the minimum I would accept: 

Suitable salary based on experience 
Free schooling for children 
Medical insurance for me and the children 
Annual flights 
Free accommodation (with 3 bedrooms and I think this is going to be problematic) in a suitable area

This is what it says on their website: 
an attractive & competitive tax-free salary in a stable currency commensurate to the years of experience/qualifications; 
accommodation furnished to a good standard; 
private regional medical cover*; 
annual air-travel allowance; 
holiday leave for Christmas, Easter & Summer breaks;
Teaching & Learning Responsibility Allowances**

It doesn't mention free schooling for children or anything about medical insurance only for yourself. Something to ask  

Let me know how you get on with the application. What are you applying for?

Vicki


----------



## BBmover

You may need to reconsider your expectations. No way will you be offered a 3 bedroom. I know of a teacher with husband and 2 children who only has a 1 bedroom. Also, the schooling for them is 1 child free and 50% other child. No medical cover. No flights for family.
Teaching couples are given 2 bed apartments. 
Also, to work in the ME as a single mother you will need a no objection letter from the father to have the children live here. You will also need to pay for their sponsorship - schools don't normally do this.
You will need to consider after school child care as some schools have a policy on children on site with teaching parents after school hours.
A few things to consider.


----------



## VickiD

Yes, I did wonder whether I'd set my expectations a little high.


----------



## expatteacher2014

Afraid I agree in most part with BB - certainly your expectation of a 3 bedroom place is likely to be unrealistic given the very high rents here and the number of cheaper, younger teachers available at the moment. Your children's settling will be seen as a big factor in your success in Dubai so is therefore a recruitment consideration - are you able to talk about their adaptability?

The wider details of the package vary from school to school and may be flexible from person to person - a few offer free schooling, many offer discounted fees. Medical cover (or a percentage of) is usually offered to the staff member only, not the whole family, likewise flights. 

No harm in going for it and asking your questions, but with such high expectations I think you need to consider looking elsewhere in the Middle East - perhaps targeting schools which provide "compound" living on site and / or where the cost of living is lower. Dubai isn't cheap. Also note, annual inspections in Dubai are beginning to drive the agenda in the same way as at home ... 

Whatever you choose to do - good luck!


----------



## VickiD

Thanks for the advice. It's much appreciated! 

I can talk at length about my children's adaptability, no problem! They are already expat children! 

The benefit of already living in an expensive country is moving to Dubai wouldn't be too much of a shock in terms of cost of living! I just need to sort out the package and I'm sorted! 

I'll wait and see if I get any offers and go from there!


----------



## BBmover

Agree with expat teacher - Children's adaptability can vary as we found out with our son. It took him a year to settle plus the earlier morning starts made a very long day. Most colleagues I know with children have found the same whether expat children or not.
The ME is expensive, especially as a sole earner with 2 dependents. Do your research carefully as the hidden costs add up especially with children. The tax free lifestyle doesn't compensate when on your own.
Medical insurance for a family isn't cheap and take it from me you do not want to be taking a very poorly child to a government hospital here with the waiting time. Our son ended up with different bugs in the first 6 months which meant many Dr visits plus hospital which I was glad our insurance covered. Also, dental or optical expenses.
The National Agenda in education has started a whole new emphasis on school targets to impact as a country. Annual inspections are intensive and rigorous. 
Research everything as the cost of living here is not cheap nor comparable in some ways.
Factor in groceries, car hire, children activities, flights, insurance, phones, petrol, child care if needed which can only be through a maid or agency, holidays and days out before deciding.


----------



## helloworld2013

Staff accommodation for this school is usually near to the school. Its not hard to work out which accommodation this is. You wont get 3 bedrooms. 100%.


----------



## ashajeer

Hey everyone! 

I´ve got an interview for a post at RIS Dubai in a few days. Anyone here work there or have experience with RIS?

If so, can you message me here or on facebook (Ash Ajeer) so I can ask a bunch of exciting questions.

Thanks


----------



## helloworld2013

Hi,

We have some experience with RIS, the application process etc. Fire away with any questions and we'll try and help...

Congrats on the interview! Which subject did you go for?

Cheers

Hw2013



ashajeer said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I´ve got an interview for a post at RIS Dubai in a few days. Anyone here work there or have experience with RIS?
> 
> If so, can you message me here or on facebook (Ash Ajeer) so I can ask a bunch of exciting questions.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Alex1984

BBmover, I am considering a move to Dubai with husband and 2 year old. Can I Sponsor both of them and how much does it cost. What my husband would earn, to be honest he would be working to pay child care Also can you expand on the list of things to consider rough prices. I have been trying to research and finding it quite difficult.
When a school offers accommodation how much extra are utilities.
thanks in advance


----------



## Alex1984

Hellowworld,
I am in the process of applying for the D&T post. Do you currently work at RIS is there a way of contacting you to chat in more detail.

Also

Does anyone know what sort of salary I should be expecting?


----------



## BBmover

Alex1984 said:


> BBmover, I am considering a move to Dubai with husband and 2 year old. Can I Sponsor both of them and how much does it cost. What my husband would earn, to be honest he would be working to pay child care Also can you expand on the list of things to consider rough prices. I have been trying to research and finding it quite difficult.
> When a school offers accommodation how much extra are utilities.
> thanks in advance


Yes, you can sponsor your child and husband. The cost I have no idea on as my husband sponsored us. Try this link:
Dubai family visa or dependent visa application process and renewal UAE
If you spend time searching on the forum there are different threads.
Some schools pay your DEWA, others a limit on the amount of DEWA. 
Internet and landline is normally your responsibility.
Although your child is only 2 it's worth asking for a school allowance in your package.


----------



## Alex1984

What is DEWA? 
Yea Its our first time applying do not sure of the rules! 
What sort of salary would you be expected that get! I'm on pay point 6 in uk.
Have you been put like long? 
What's the cost of living like?
Thanks in advance 
Alex


----------



## BBmover

DEWA - electricity and water.
Salary - you need to confirm with each school what is on offer. You can negotiate if you want something near your M6 but it depends on their pay scale structure.
Cost of living is high which we find with one child.


----------



## Alex1984

Thanks bbmover we have a lot tto nothing about!
Can you still save!? While out there.
Our daughter is 17months


----------



## BBmover

If you have school accommodation your rent is taken care of but be aware you may only be given a one bedroom apartment.
Saving depends on how much you spend as a family plus you will only have one wage coming in and additional costs such as a car and any activities etc. plus your lights for family home each year will come out of your pocket but yours will be covered. What type of lifestyle you lead and save is personal.


----------

